# Browser-Optimierung



## spamerix (25. November 2008)

Hallo ich bin es mal wieder.

Ich brächte Hilfe bei  Optimierung für mehre Browser.

In Firefox läuft es soweit gut (glaube ich)  im IE werden mir 2 Pics nicht angezeigt obwohl da.

Das IE von Navi die Rundungen nicht anzeigen kann weiß ich, ist auch irgend wie ein wenig ausm kurz da (im IE) .

Könnt ihr mir Helfen meine Seite zu Optimierung für die gängigen Browser?

Es geht mal wieder um Spamerix .

Wenn ich was braucht einfach sagen ich wüsste jetzt nicht was ich posten sollte zu.

Mfg

André


----------



## Maik (25. November 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft es, wenn der IE nicht in den Quirksmodus geschaltet wird, denn in diesem Darstellungsmodus besitzt er weitere Mängel in der korrekten Interpretation des CSS-Codes, wie z.B. dem "CSS-Boxmodell".

Desweiteren solltest du zunächst mal das Markup validieren, um hier mögliche Darstellungsfehler auszuschliessen - siehe hierzu [Invalid] Markup Validation of http://spamerix.de/ - W3C Markup Validator.

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (25. November 2008)

Danke Maik


Ein paar Fehler habe ich behoben, aber den rest weiß ich nicht wie (kann kein englisch)  .


----------



## Maik (25. November 2008)

Es gibt auch einen deutschsprachigen Validator: http://validator.de.selfhtml.org/

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (25. November 2008)

Achja, von welcher IE-Version sprichst du hier eigentlich?

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (25. November 2008)

Ich meinte IE 6...

Und wenn ich das alles raus nehme was da steht geht ja gar nix mehr...



Mfg

André


----------



## spamerix (26. November 2008)

So habe jetzt soweit die Fehler weck.

Jetzt zeigt er mir nicht iFrame Fehler an, wo ich jetzt aber nicht weiß wie ich die weck bekommen soll.

Hat wer eine Iddee ?

Mfg

André


----------



## Maik (26. November 2008)

Gemäß dem deklarierten Dokumenttyp (XHTML 1.0 Variante "Strict") sind die genannten Attribute im iFrame nicht zulässig.

Lösung: Wähle hier einen anderen Doctype, wie z.B.:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
```


mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (26. November 2008)

Ich werde weich glaubst mir das  .

Ist es dann schlimm wenn ich es so lasse wie es ist?

Weil wenn ich das nehme was du mir grad geben hast tauchen ja wieder lauter andere Fehler auf  .


----------



## Maik (26. November 2008)

Für welchen Dokumenttyp du dich entscheidest, bleibt dir überlassen, das Markup sollte halt für die gewählte  "DTD" (Dokumenttyp-Definition) validieren.

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (26. November 2008)

Ich lasse es mal bei den alten Typ, sind ja nur 12 iFrame Fehler.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Problem in IE  ....

Und zwar wird mein text nicht richtig mittig angezeigt.


<div id="contentcontainer">
<br/>
<br/>
<h1>
Die Seite befindet sich im aufbau.
</h1>
Man kann aber schon den Chat und das Forum nutzen.
</div>

#contentcontainer{ position: absolute;
                   top: 190px;
                   bottom: 20px;
                   left: 100px;
                   width: 100%;
		   height: 115%;
		   z-index: 0;
		   color: red;
		   background-image: url(Bilder/backgrund.gif);
		   background-repeat: no-repeat;
                   overflow: auto;
		   max-width:1005px;
			max-height:980px;
		   border:2px solid #848484;
		  }

Mfg 

André


----------



## Maik (26. November 2008)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass der Text nicht richtig horizontal zentriert wird.

Ansonsten nimm im Zweifelsfall in dem gezeigten Regelblock text-align:center auf.

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (26. November 2008)

width: 100%;  


width: 79%;   <<< habe es schon geändert gehabt.

Jetzt ist nur noch das prob mit counter und navi


----------



## Maik (26. November 2008)

Hat dich eigentlich noch niemand darüber aufgeklärt, dass in einem IE-spezifischen Stylesheet (layout_ie.css) nicht der vollständige CSS-Code des vorherigen und "herkömmlichen" Stylesheets (layout.css) wiederholt wird, sondern darin ausschliesslich die Selektoren und CSS-Eigenschaften aufgenommen werden, die im IE einer Korrektur bedürfen, und so die Eigenschaftswerte aus dem vorangegangen Stylesheet überschreiben sollen?

Dann ist jetzt hiermit und offiziell geschehen.

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (26. November 2008)

Doch ich wusste das habe nur nicht mehr dran gedacht, schaue den ganzen tag auf den code und lese auch aber schnalle es nicht immer gleich aber wen es klick macht macht es klick und ich merke es mir für immer.

Ich nehme morgen alles raus aus der css IE was nicht rein gehört.

Danke Maik 

Mfg

André


----------



## Maik (29. November 2008)

Hi,


```
#flyout table {position:absolute; 
	border-collapse:collapse; 
	top:0; left:15; 
	z-index:100; 
	font-size:1em;}
```
erstens fehlt hier grundsätzlich eine Angabe zur Einheit (px), da der Wert größer null ist, und zweitens ist im Original-Stylesheet dieser Wert auf null gesetzt, was wohl ein Grund für die Verschiebung des Submenüs  im IE sein dürfte.

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (4. Dezember 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Habe es geändert aber im IE gehts trotzdem nicht


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

dann feil mal an der Schriftgröße für das h1-Element, denn ohne jegliche CSS-Formatierung kommt hier die Browsereinstellung zum Einsatz.

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (4. Dezember 2008)

Habe mal h1 entfernt ...

Aber irgend wie geht es nicht.

Und wie ich es nach links bekommen weiß ich auch nicht.

Finde kein Addon für Explorer wie für Firefox zum anzeigen lassen von css.


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2008)

Kommentier mal testweise das hier aus:


```
#wrap {width: 0; 
	left: 17px;	
	position:relative; 	
	background:#000; 
	height:362px; 
	padding:0 0px; 
	color:#999; 
	margin-left:25px;}
```


Und welchen Sinn soll hier eigentlich width:0 ergeben?

Ebenso sind meines Erachtens diese beiden Breitenangaben sinnfrei:


```
#flyout {font-size:11px; 
	padding:0; 
	margin:0; 
	list-style:none; 
	width:24px; 
	height:360px; 
	position:absolute; 
	left:-25px;}


#flyout li {display:block; 
	
	width:120px; 
	height:27px; 
	background:#CCCCCC;
	border:3px solid #999999;
	 -moz-border-radius:30px;
}
```


mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (4. Dezember 2008)

width: 0; 

Wenn ich da 10 px rein mache bekomme ich langen weiten 10px breiten streifen.

Und im IE will das navi einfach nicht gehen .

Kann machen was ich will und ändern.

width:120px;   <<< die ist für die breite wo die Rundung ist. wen das wech ist ist sie ganz klein nur noch, im Fire.

Im IE habe ich jetzt das Feld schon an der stelle wo es hin muss habe einfach noch eine wrap_ie.css gemacht und es dann so hin geschoben.

Aber im IE geht einfach das Menu nicht auf.

Mfg

André


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2008)

```
#links1{ position: absolute;
    top: 240px;
    bottom: 20px;
    left: 5px;
    width: 183px;
height: 434px;
    background-image: url(Bilder/linksmitte.gif);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
text-align:left;
}
```

... überzeugt bei mir den IE (6 + 7), den Elementinhalt linksbündig auszurichten.

Btw, im IE7 funktioniert das Menü überhaupt nicht 

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2008)

spamerix hat gesagt.:


> Und im IE will das navi einfach nicht gehen .
> 
> 
> Aber im IE geht einfach das Menu nicht auf.


Dass das Menü im IE7 nicht aufklappt liegt schlichweg an dieser Zeile, die im Original-Menü überhaupt  nicht existiert:


```
<!-- Put IE into quirks mode -->
```

Also vergleiche bitte einfach mal die Vorlage mit deinen Umbauarbeiten, denn ich habe keine Zeit und Intention, das für dich "zeilenweise" im HTML- und CSS-Code  zu erledigen.

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (4. Dezember 2008)

Meiner lässt sich glaube ich von nix überzeugen  .

Und das im IE das navi nicht aufgeht habe ich auch schon mitbekommen.

Die frage ist aber Warum?

edit

Ok ich vergleiche man danke.

Mfg

André


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2008)

spamerix hat gesagt.:


> Und das im IE das navi nicht aufgeht habe ich auch schon mitbekommen.
> 
> Die frage ist aber Warum?


An der Lesekompetenz mangelt es dir aber nicht, oder?

mfg Maik


----------



## spamerix (4. Dezember 2008)

Hehe

Der post wa aber auf das bezogen.




> Btw, im IE7 funktioniert das Menü überhaupt nicht
> 
> mfg Maik



Du wast halt nur nochmal schneller im Posten.


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> ```
> #links1{ position: absolute;
> top: 240px;
> bottom: 20px;
> ...





spamerix hat gesagt.:


> Meiner lässt sich glaube ich von nix überzeugen  .


Wo keine empfohlene CSS-Regel notiert wird, lässt sich der IE auch von nix überzeugen 

Soll ich dir noch die Screenshots hochladen, die belegen, dass es bei mir funktioniert?

mfg Maik


----------

